# NEW Orient Star GMT(Aka Star Seeker)



## mft4

I just got My first Orient Star about an hour and half ago. I have been lusting after the Star seeker for some time now.

So now that I have It, Does It live up to my expectations?. The answer is a resounding yes. This watch Is just stunning. And I haven't even seen It in daylight yet.

So I am quite pleased with myself this evening:-!. I have taken a few flash shot's to view now. I will add some daylight shot's at a later time.


----------



## Mil6161

Awesome pics ! Well done my friend! And that watch kicks azz


----------



## mpalmer

Those are some great pics of a great looking watch. Congrats on your new Orient Star!


----------



## Pete26

Absolutely stunning watch sir, my hat is off to you


----------



## mft4

A few more pics of my precious;-)


----------



## Temperarely

Hi,

Congrets with your great watch.
And what an awsome pictures.

mine say's HI


I think it's a great watch with superb quality.

Cheers man !!!!

Elf.


----------



## mft4

Temperarely said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congrets with your great watch.
> And what a awsome pictures.
> 
> mine say's HI
> 
> I think it's a great watch with superb quality.
> 
> Cheers man !!!!
> 
> Elf.


Looks great on leather.:-!


----------



## Temperarely

mft4 said:


> A few more pics of my precious;-)
> View attachment 1408248
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408249
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408250
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408251


Djeeeee man what a great pictures.

Absolutly breathtaking

Elf.


----------



## Temperarely

mft4 said:


> Looks great on leather.:-!


Thanks, and yes I think it does two.

But I still prefer it on steel.

Elf.


----------



## Temperarely

And I think it has that Grand Seiko look over it.

Elf.


----------



## rfortson

Congrats on a great watch, and very nice photos! I already had a couple of GMT watches or I'd have this one. Instead I got the Retrograde, and I feel the same excitement you feel for the watch. I'm amazed at what you can get from Orient Star and it really makes me think twice about spending more money on a watch. 

Enjoy your new watch, but I'm sure you will.


----------



## mft4

rfortson said:


> Congrats on a great watch, and very nice photos! I already had a couple of GMT watches or I'd have this one. Instead I got the Retrograde, and I feel the same excitement you feel for the watch. I'm amazed at what you can get from Orient Star and it really makes me think twice about spending more money on a watch.
> 
> Enjoy your new watch, but I'm sure you will.


The Retrograde Is on my to get list for sure.


----------



## OllieVR

The retrograde is on sale at Long Island Watch right now, $399....


----------



## mft4

OllieVR said:


> The retrograde is on sale at Long Island Watch right now, $399....


Yeh I know, Unfortunately I am tapped out.


----------



## Sixracer

Torn between a Star Seeker and a Steinhart Vintage GMT. Timekeeper Forum • View topic - What is your grail/holy grail watch?

Thoughts?


----------



## mft4

Sixracer said:


> Torn between a Star Seeker and a Steinhart Vintage GMT. Timekeeper Forum • View topic - What is your grail/holy grail watch?
> 
> Thoughts?


They are very different watches, I can only comment on the Orient as i dont have the Steinhart. 
The Starseeker Is a lot of watch for the money, And it looks great. It makes you want to look at the time more:-!.

Steinharts have a very good rep, And I do like the look of the Vintage GMT. I'm not helping your decision at all am I?:think:
I would go with which ever one gives the biggest goosebumps when you look at them.:roll:


----------



## Sumgai

Sixracer said:


> Torn between a Star Seeker and a Steinhart Vintage GMT. ...(snip)...Thoughts?


I had the same dilemma until a few days ago. I ultimately went with the Star Seeker for the following reasons: Better: design, quality, availability, communication, and service availability (if needed). Ordered 3 days ago, shipped 2 days ago, received 1 day ago, and wearing it ever since. Experiencing the Star Seeker in the flesh vindicated my reasonings to purchase it.

Sent from Kyiv, Ukraine via Tapatalk HD


----------



## cabfrank

Great watch! I've been drooling over that one since the first time I saw it. I still haven't saved enough to get one though, but it is high on my wish list. Enjoy it a lot!


----------



## FlyAndFight

I was not familiar with this model until viewing this thread. What a beautiful watch and your photos really sell it even more. Congrats on your acquisition!


----------



## GTR83

Favorited this thread, at least for the photos. Orient now owes you money since you surely have convinced a few people to go ahead and buy it through amazing photography. 

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

FlyAndFight said:


> I was not familiar with this model until viewing this thread. What a beautiful watch and your photos really sell it even more. Congrats on your acquisition!





GTR83 said:


> Favorited this thread, at least for the photos. Orient now owes you money since you surely have convinced a few people to go ahead and buy it through amazing photography.
> 
> Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the compliments guys. I wish Orient would pay me, Or at least give me free watches. Ah well...We can all dream.


----------



## jsec1992

mft4, look what you've done! You've got me spending money on an amazing watch! I was eyeing the Ulysee Nardin GMT and you've saved me a tonne of $$$! Thank you for the wonderful review and the pix - they helped seal my decision to purchase my first Orient (and I know this is not the first and last).


----------



## mft4

jsec1992 said:


> mft4, look what you've done! You've got me spending money on an amazing watch! I was eyeing the Ulysee Nardin GMT and you've saved me a tonne of $$$! Thank you for the wonderful review and the pix - they helped seal my decision to purchase my first Orient (and I know this is not the first and last).


Congrats Jsec1992. I'm glad I could save you money, In this case a massive amount lol. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## jsec1992

Well, the savings may end up a little less than massive now. I'm lusting after the new somme x. What's holding me back now is I need to see the brown dial version but that's JDM. Only available via rakuten.


----------



## Emospence

Those are some sick photographs man. Congrats! I just got a Vintage Skeleton myself


----------



## rfortson

BTW, Island Watch (a sponsor here) will be selling the Star Seeker for a little over $400 starting next week. Got an email from them about it.


----------



## Erks

mft4 you have set in concrete that i now want this watch with those amazing photos
such an amazing watch, i've been sitting on the edge waiting to pull the trigger now i am so torn between the black or white. 
It's going to be a bday present from the misses so i have to make the right choice because i never sell watches that are gifted to me.


----------



## mft4

rfortson said:


> BTW, Island Watch (a sponsor here) will be selling the Star Seeker for a little over $400 starting next week. Got an email from them about it.


That is an amazing price. I just had a look on their site, They are showing as out of stock @ $429


Erks said:


> mft4 you have set in concrete that i now want this watch with those amazing photos
> such an amazing watch, i've been sitting on the edge waiting to pull the trigger now i am so torn between the black or white.
> It's going to be a bday present from the misses so i have to make the right choice because i never sell watches that are gifted to me.


Thank you Erks. I know what you mean about choosing black or white. I think you can't go wrong with either colour. They are both beautiful timepieces.


----------



## Erks

I've also been waiting for the island watch sale. On the email I got the sale starts Friday, I assume that's why it's currently out of stock.
It's a really torn decision but I think your pics have made me decide black lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Erks said:


> I've also been waiting for the island watch sale. On the email I got the sale starts Friday, I assume that's why it's currently out of stock.
> It's a really torn decision but I think your pics have made me decide black lol


Goodluck with whichever you decide. Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Sixracer

Picked up a Star Seeker a few weeks ago on eBay. Beautiful watch. I was torn between a Steinhart Vintage GMT but since those are not available for a month or two I grabbed the Orient. Not as solid as I was expecting but I think this is more due it being dressier than the diving style watches I am used to. Loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Sixracer said:


> Picked up a Star Seeker a few weeks ago on eBay. Beautiful watch. I was torn between a Steinhart Vintage GMT but since those are not available for a month or two I grabbed the Orient. Not as solid as I was expecting but I think this is more due it being dressier than the diving style watches I am used to. Loving it!


Looks great on you. When you say "Not as solid as I was expecting". What are you referring to? Is it weight?. 
I find it a great balance myself. I have a few divers that are much heavier. But weight doesn't mean quality.

I am curious as to what you mean by that. Either way Congrats my friend.:-!


----------



## Sixracer

I am referring largely to weight. Also, I would prefer the primary crown being a screw down like the secondary, but this does make winding easier. My last few new watches were diving watches so that is a bit of a contrast to the lighter Star Seeker design. The inner bezel and the time setting are so smooth. I think I was maybe looking for more resistance in those functions. In reality the smooth easy operation is possibly evidence of superior manufacturing and tolerances, a mark of quality.


----------



## mft4

Sixracer said:


> I am referring largely to weight. Also, I would prefer the primary crown being a screw down like the secondary, but this does make winding easier. My last few new watches were diving watches so that is a bit of a contrast to the lighter Star Seeker design. The inner bezel and the time setting are so smooth. I think I was maybe looking for more resistance in those functions. In reality the smooth easy operation is possibly evidence of superior manufacturing and tolerances, a mark of quality.


I do agree that the primary crown should be screw down. But as you said, It does make winding easier. So as long as it keeps it resistance at 10atm. I don't see it as a negative any more.

As for weight. I find it perfectly balanced,. Not to heavy not to light. But If your more accustomed to heavy dive watches, It probably feels under weight, Even inferior. This is not the case though.

I hope you enjoy it as much as i do.

I have a rotation with my 18 watches. But I always cheat with the star seeker. Just so I wear it again.;-)


----------



## CombatMarine

mft4 said:


> Thank you for the compliments guys. I wish Orient would pay me, Or at least give me free watches. Ah well...We can all dream.


If you purchase off the Orient USA website, you do get a free watch.


----------



## Erks

Order has been placed gentlemen, now we wait... 
Hopefully postage to Australia isn't too long.
Decided to go for the black dial. 
Pics to come 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mft4

Erks said:


> Order has been placed gentlemen, now we wait...
> Hopefully postage to Australia isn't too long.
> Decided to go for the black dial.
> Pics to come


Nice one. Look forward to the pics.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Erks

Well it has arrived, however I'm not allowed to wear it yet until my birthday lol but I managed to get a peek at it. still hasn't been unwrapped so this is the best I could get at this stage 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

What an awesome birthday present!!!


----------



## Erks

I have the fiancé to thank for that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Well, you both selected well.


----------



## daniel9399

Last year April, I got this exact watch for my birthday gift as well.....and my birthday is on April too! wow.....


----------



## Jdivitto

I got a Star Seeker yesterday and am loving it. I do have a concern. The crown which turns the GMT outer ring grabs when trying to screw it down resulting in the ring turning slightly. This makes it impossible to set the ring accurately. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Dark_K

Jdivitto said:


> I got a Star Seeker yesterday and am loving it. I do have a concern. The crown which turns the GMT outer ring grabs when trying to screw it down resulting in the ring turning slightly. This makes it impossible to set the ring accurately. Has anyone else had this problem?


Yes, mine has the same issue. To avoid the 'slight movement' of the GMT outer ring, I have to press in the crown firmer before screwing it in.

Sent from my GT-S7500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MariuszD

mft4 said:


> A few more pics of my precious;-)


Those pictures made me to push the trigger!


----------



## spuds288

I bought the white months ago, but now seeing your photos, I wish I went with black!


----------



## Sixracer

Wearing my black Seeker today. Really liking Orient and just did an eBay search (while waiting for company IT guy to fix something) and saw the white face Seeker. One each seems a bit excessive but I might pick up a Mako for a sport/beater. 

FYI, I am currently using the red GMT hand to track 24 hr in my current time Eastern zone, then have bezel set 3 hrs back to give me Pacific zone. 

Anyone else doing anything interesting with their GMT functions?


----------



## Kazama

mft4 said:


> The Retrograde Is on my to get list for sure.


Dear mft4,
Can I ask you where did you buy the starseeker from and how much did you buy it for? I am from the UK and I can see you are too. The UK price for the watch is about £530 which I think is too expensive. Did you buy it from abroad? And if yes, did you pay any import/duty/custom charges and how much? 
I would really appreciate if you could answer my questions.

Thank you,
Kazama


----------



## mft4

Kazama said:


> Dear mft4,
> Can I ask you where did you buy the starseeker from and how much did you buy it for? I am from the UK and I can see you are too. The UK price for the watch is about £530 which I think is too expensive. Did you buy it from abroad? And if yes, did you pay any import/duty/custom charges and how much?
> I would really appreciate if you could answer my questions.
> 
> Thank you,
> Kazama


Hi Kazama. I bought it from creation watches. They sell out quick. I paid £278 but I just had a look and they have them in stock at £272. They wont be there long.

I paid no duty, As Creation watches sends as a gift value of $20. They also send by dhl and it will be in your hands usually within 2 to 4 days.

Here is a link Orient Star Automatic SDJ00001B0 SDJ00001B


----------



## Kazama

mft4 said:


> Hi Kazama. I bought it from creation watches. They sell out quick. I paid £278 but I just had a look and they have them in stock at £272. They wont be there long.
> 
> I paid no duty, As Creation watches sends as a gift value of $20. They also send by dhl and it will be in your hands usually within 2 to 4 days.
> 
> Here is a link Orient Star Automatic SDJ00001B0 SDJ00001B


Thank you very much mft4. I have just ordered the watch! Hopefully, it will be with me very soon. And I hope there will not be any defects on it. Can't wait to wear the watch!

Oh no, they say ''*Please note that customs taxes / import duties are not included in our price. It is the buyer's responsibility to pay for any customs taxes or import duties imposed by the customs of the buyer's country'' . *And nothing about gifts


----------



## mft4

Kazama said:


> Thank you very much mft4. I have just ordered the watch! Hopefully, it will be with me very soon. And I hope there will not be any defects on it. Can't wait to wear the watch!
> 
> Oh no, they say ''*Please note that customs taxes / import duties are not included in our price. It is the buyer's responsibility to pay for any customs taxes or import duties imposed by the customs of the buyer's country'' . *And nothing about gifts


Dont worry about it.. I have bought 4 watches from them.. Never had to pay duty. That is only there to cover themselves.

P.s Congrats. And hope to see some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Kazama

mft4 said:


> Dont worry about it.. I have bought 4 watches from them.. Never had to pay duty. That is only there to cover themselves.
> 
> P.s Congrats. And hope to see some pics when it arrives.


Thank you. There will definitely be at least one picture as soon as I get it  But I don't think I can make pictures as good as yours!


----------



## iggu74

I have also ordered this beautiful Watch and cant wait to recieve it.
I am just somewhat bummed over the possibility that I will recieve th lesser decorated movement and not the international version.
Movement is the same, but the other just look so much cooler, even though its just the rotor that is different.


----------



## Kazama

iggu74 said:


> I have also ordered this beautiful Watch and cant wait to recieve it.
> I am just somewhat bummed over the possibility that I will recieve th lesser decorated movement and not the international version.
> Movement is the same, but the other just look so much cooler, even though its just the rotor that is different.


Hey iggu74,

Congrats with your purchase! I guess we will receive the watches on the same day if you are from the UK  
Did you judge the decoration by the pictures on their website? Hopefully, we will get the same watch as mft4 did.
Let me know what version you get.

Cheers!


----------



## iggu74

Sure I will let you know - I am from Greenland by the way, so it will probably take a Little while longer.


----------



## Mbd26

Damn, either that's an amazing watch or you're an amazing photographer! Probably both, I know.
Well, like others here I'm seriously thinking of buying the same (black) soon, I've already drooled over the website of Long Island watch... yum.


----------



## Kazama

Hello people,

I've got my watch, it's great and looks very nice in reality as I expected. I love it. 
I was going to post some pictures but for some reason I couldn't do that. After each time I tried to upload the pics there was a forum error sign. I have no idea why. The pics are in JPEG format and the size was about 5mb each. If anyone can help me with that, would be great. 
By the way, mft4, have you tested your watch on accuracy? Mine is not very good, it's +9 secs per day. But that was the first day test. I will do it later again.


----------



## Kazama

Here is the watch:


----------



## iggu74

I finally got my Orient Star Seeker. It's with the rotor I wanted (International model) so I am happy.
The Watch looks really great. The bracelet is ok - not on par with the Watch but definately good enough.


----------



## Dan83bz

Hi,

For somebody that owns this watch, can you please confirm whether the glass on the back is curved ? I read that in a review and it seemed pretty weird. Isn't that uncomfortable? :-s


----------



## Dan83bz

Kazama said:


> Thank you very much mft4. I have just ordered the watch! Hopefully, it will be with me very soon. And I hope there will not be any defects on it. Can't wait to wear the watch!
> 
> Oh no, they say ''*Please note that customs taxes / import duties are not included in our price. It is the buyer's responsibility to pay for any customs taxes or import duties imposed by the customs of the buyer's country'' . *And nothing about gifts


Has it arrived yet ?

:-!


----------



## Kazama

Dan83bz said:


> Has it arrived yet ?
> 
> :-!


It has arrived! I've posted a picture on the previous page.


----------



## Kazama

Dan83bz said:


> Hi,
> 
> For somebody that owns this watch, can you please confirm whether the glass on the back is curved ? I read that in a review and it seemed pretty weird. Isn't that uncomfortable? :-s


Hi,
the glass on the back is not curved. It's flat exactly as on the front.


----------



## KneeDragr

Looks really thick, what are the dimensions?


----------



## Kazama

KneeDragr said:


> Looks really thick, what are the dimensions?


Approximate Case Diameter: 41.50mm without crown
Approximate Case Thickness: 13.75mm


----------



## bapackerfan

Wow, just a knockout watch, especially on the bracelet! I'd love to have one of the black, like yours, and one of the off-white to rotate throughout the week.

Thanks for sharing those vivid pictures! Enjoy that Star Seeker!


----------



## mft4

Kazama said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I've got my watch, it's great and looks very nice in reality as I expected. I love it.
> I was going to post some pictures but for some reason I couldn't do that. After each time I tried to upload the pics there was a forum error sign. I have no idea why. The pics are in JPEG format and the size was about 5mb each. If anyone can help me with that, would be great.
> By the way, mft4, have you tested your watch on accuracy? Mine is not very good, it's +9 secs per day. But that was the first day test. I will do it later again.


I never test any of my watches for accuracy. At least not to the second. Glad you like the watch.


----------



## iggu74

Mine is 14 seconds fast since I recieved it 4 days ago - so that is pretty good.


----------



## Kazama

iggu74 said:


> Mine is 14 seconds fast since I recieved it 4 days ago - so that is pretty good.


Yes, that is pretty good. Mine is now on a steady +3 secs per day for the last 5 days. Which is pretty good too)) Fingers crossed, the watch will stick to it. 
Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Dan83bz

Kazama said:


> Hi,
> the glass on the back is not curved. It's flat exactly as on the front.


Thanks for that! The Orient Somes model has a curved glass on the back, it's not necessarily very uncomfortable that way but I would've preferred it to be flat. In fact, I've never ever seen a watch with a curved glass/display black until the Somes.


----------



## iggu74

I have had this Watch for some time now. 

I think Orient could have done a better job with the bracelet. The fit and finish is not much over a Seiko 5 and does not do the Watch Justice.
The rotor is noisy - at least mine is, but can easily live with it.

The Watch itself is very nice. I love to look at the dial. It has no misalligment at all, which I encounter very often with Seiko for instance. (Own a bunch)

The bracelet on my Seiko Sumo is way better than on the Orient, and look very similar in design. While the Seiko bracelet feels smooth and sturdier, the Orient bracelet feels
cheaper and with sharp edges, and fit and finish is not as good. Seiko is not known for good bracelets in the lower price range.

A Steinhart has better fit and finish overall imo (bracelet for sure) - but they do not offer a similar Watch as this one. I would still pick the Orient Star Seeker over other choices in the pricerange simply due to the
design of the Watch, it's a beauty for sure.

Now give me a good bracelet to give this Watch Justice which it deserves.


----------



## MariuszD

Finally got mine!


----------



## mft4

MariuszD said:


> Finally got mine!


Congrats... Nice photo.:-!


----------



## lightcycle1

Hmmm. Might just have to look at one of these. I was just recently eyeballing a white Millenium which I think is just beautiful.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timbre

Orient Star Seeker or Orient Constellation? I much prefer the look of Constellation, but very much want a 100m case. 😓


Sent from my RM-821_apac_singapore_294 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazama

Timbre said:


> Orient Star Seeker or Orient Constellation? I much prefer the look of Constellation, but very much want a 100m case. 
> 
> Hey,
> All bellow is imho...
> If you want more dressy watch, than Constellation would be better. But if you want more sporty look then Orient Star...:
> 1. The GMT hand is much more interesting in red
> 2. The size is a bit bigger (if you like big watches)
> 3. The OS Logo is more interesting than Basic Orient.
> 4. The OS is a bit higher rank than Basic Orient.
> 5. Originally Orient Star models were only made for Japan's domestic market and it's a better quality overall.
> 6. A 100m water resistance case.
> 7. Also I cannot see night lume on the Constellation model.
> 
> Good luck with your choice. And congrats on whatever watch you choose!


----------



## Time_Keeper

Congratulations mft4! 
I just want to ask who would go for the white version and why?
I'm mesmerized with the black!
However, I got two black orients m-force beast and OS300.


----------



## mft4

Time_Keeper said:


> Congratulations mft4!
> I just want to ask who would go for the white version and why?
> I'm mesmerized with the black!
> However, I got two black orients m-force beast and OS300.


I would have got the white one if it was cheaper than the black. I think they both look great.


----------



## Kazama

Time_Keeper said:


> Congratulations mft4!
> I just want to ask who would go for the white version and why?
> I'm mesmerized with the black!
> However, I got two black orients m-force beast and OS300.


Hi,
I would have gone for the white version if I hadn't already got a watch with a white dial at that moment. And that's because I like white more than black  But from the collection point of view I decided to get the Black one.


----------



## Time_Keeper

Thanks mft4 and kazama!
It seems that the black is more manly, while the white one is more classy.
Any comparative preferences between the black and white?

I know this would be subjective...
Feel free to provide your comments...








Has anybody mod the black and white with brown leather strap?


----------



## freeboy

Stunning in white


----------



## spuds288

Time_Keeper said:


> Thanks mft4 and kazama!
> It seems that the black is more manly, while the white one is more classy.
> Any comparative preferences between the black and white?
> 
> I know this would be subjective...
> Feel free to provide your comments
> Has anybody mod the black and white with brown leather strap?


I bought the white, but swapped it for the black. I feel the black dial is easier to see the depth in the dial, and the AR coating stands out a bit more. The 24hr bezel on the white was slightly different in color than the white from the dial and added a cool dimension.

I really don't think you could go wrong with either color. They both look fantastic.

I had a tan strap on my white...made by SteveO Straps, i was really impressed with how well it complimented the watch.


----------



## cabfrank

If I could afford either, I'd want both. They really are both fantastic looking watches. Maybe I'd flip a coin.


----------



## Kazama

Has anyone tried to wear the black one with a leather strap? Would be great if anyone could provide some pictures!


----------



## Pakz

Guys, those terrific photos of yours have made yet another victim... I've ordered the black yesterday and anxiously look twice a day to see if it's been shipped already ;-)


----------



## Sixracer

I love this thread almost as much as I love my Star Seeker. I am debating picking up a white one to wear on a leather strap!


----------



## lightcycle1

Just paid for a full kit LNIB black one that came up for sale here....looks awesome. Cant wait to get some wrist time with it.....

regarding blk vs. white...I think the markers, hands and dial accents get lost in the white....Now if Orient made the white dial with deeply blued hands and marker indices...imagine that!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pakz

Landed at my place this afternoon...


----------



## mft4

Pakz said:


> Landed at my place this afternoon...


Looking good Pakz......Congrats.:-!


----------



## mullaissak

Pakz said:


> Guys, those terrific photos of yours have made yet another victim... I've ordered the black yesterday and anxiously look twice a day to see if it's been shipped already ;-)


hello did you got yours already?
and from where did you order it


----------



## Pakz

mullaissak said:


> hello did you got yours already?
> and from where did you order it


As you can see from the picture, yep, I've received it already.
I got it from CreationWatches, but they ran out of stock just after (I reckon I got the last one... ;-) ). As usual with them, super fast delivery ! ordered it Friday night (quite late, you might even say Saturday morning) and received it Wednesday morning.


----------



## Pakz

And a better pic of my newly arrived darling!


----------



## reggie747

Stunning !!


----------



## Erks

6 days left till I can have this beauty on my wrist. So excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

You won't regret the wait, it's even better in real life than in pictures ;-)


----------



## Pakz

He, he... Seems that I got an "accidental model" of some sort, or maybe thery're updating slightly the design of the hands.

In the beginning it was long/thin hands, all lumed.
Then it's been wider hands, lumed only on the "tip" part
Mine has the same design as those, but lumed all the way...

"normal"








sixracers' pic.

"new?" / "accident?"... mine:


Anyway, I'm happy to have that "different" hand set: more lume mean better legibility at night... and no skeletonized part means less confusion in normal light.


----------



## Kazama

Pakz said:


> He, he... Seems that I got an "accidental model" of some sort, or maybe thery're updating slightly the design of the hands.
> 
> In the beginning it was long/thin hands, all lumed.
> Then it's been wider hands, lumed only on the "tip" part
> Mine has the same design as those, but lumed all the way...
> 
> "normal"
> 
> sixracers' pic.
> 
> "new?" / "accident?"... mine:
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to have that "different" hand set: more lume mean better legibility at night... and no skeletonized part means less confusion in normal light.


Nice picture! Did you take it with a macro lens?


----------



## Pakz

Kazama said:


> Nice picture! Did you take it with a macro lens?


Thanks!
Yes, it's with shot with a Tamron 90mm macro... Not full magnification but quite close already.

Another one, closer to full magnification:


----------



## Kazama

Pakz said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, it's with shot with a Tamron 90mm macro... Not full magnification but quite close already.
> 
> Another one, closer to full magnification:


I really love those macro pictures. But the lenses are so expensive! Will probably buy one some time later


----------



## Pakz

You can get some rather decent macro shots for cheap!
Get a extension ring (the cheapest on eBay still do the job), a fix lens with a manual aperture ring, and you're set.
Here are a few shots I've just done with that setting (what I had before purchasing a real dedicated macro lens: cheap extension ring, vintage 50/1.7 lens... and a tripod -you sort of need them for macro work ;-) )


----------



## shudson85

I just picked one up as well, and agree with the comments made about the bracelet not being up to par. So I swapped in a leather strap.









Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazama

Pakz said:


> You can get some rather decent macro shots for cheap!
> Get a extension ring (the cheapest on eBay still do the job), a fix lens with a manual aperture ring, and you're set.
> Here are a few shots I've just done with that setting (what I had before purchasing a real dedicated macro lens: cheap extension ring, vintage 50/1.7 lens... and a tripod -you sort of need them for macro work ;-) )


Wow! That's really nice! I've read that those extension rings are rubbish. But I can see now that they are not! Will definitely buy one  Thank you Pakz for the examples!!!


----------



## Pakz

shudson85 said:


> I just picked one up as well, and agree with the comments made about the bracelet not being up to par. So I swapped in a leather strap.
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Hi!
Could clarify what is it that you don't like about the bracelet ? Personally I find it very well made and comfortable, and good looking as well, with the only possible negative being the buckle that tends to create a little gap which could catch on things...


----------



## shudson85

Pakz,

To me the bracelet feels like the first generation titanium watch bracelets, hollow, stiff, and cheap. I prefer a little more substance to a bracelet, and the drape to be more smooth. Compared to the watch head itself the finishing on the bracelet falls flat. It also turned out to be a bit of a hair puller. Looking at the street price of the watch I did not expect it to be perfect, but looking at the MSRP I expected something between the citizen skyhawk AT and an entry tissot fit and finish.

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

shudson85 said:


> Pakz,
> 
> To me the bracelet feels like the first generation titanium watch bracelets, hollow, stiff, and cheap. I prefer a little more substance to a bracelet, and the drape to be more smooth. Compared to the watch head itself the finishing on the bracelet falls flat. It also turned out to be a bit of a hair puller. Looking at the street price of the watch I did not expect it to be perfect, but looking at the MSRP I expected something between the citizen skyhawk AT and an entry tissot fit and finish.
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


Very surprising...
Mine is supple and soft, definitely not hair pulling in the least, very well finished, brushed surface are pristine, and the polished parts as well. In terms of weight I feel it's perfectly balanced with the head: neither too heavy nor too light. The angles are clearly marked but there's not a single sharp place on them. The various pieces are adjusted very tightly and still nothing catches anywhere. The end links are solid even if they use a design inspired by the folded end-links of old.

The thing that really surprises me is when you say "feels like first generation titanium" because it really has nothing similar to any titanium bracelet I've ever seen. Weights far more, shines bright and has much ligther colours.

I can only suppose that you got a lemon... Or I got very lucky???

Anyway, to me it's way above entry Tissot, Seiko and compares rather favourably with omega...


----------



## Dan83bz

shudson85 said:


> I just picked one up as well, and agree with the comments made about the bracelet not being up to par. So I swapped in a leather strap.


By that you mean that it doesn't match the styling, not beefy enough? Or you have complaints about the quality? Having had quite a few OS models, this seems to be one of the usual bracelets they come with and to me they are very well made, certainly punching quite a bit ABOVE their price.


----------



## Erks

So my fiancé purchased this watch as a birthday gift for me 2 months ago, what's the problem you ask? Well my birthday was today and the box was left in clear site in front of me for the past 2 months, not being able to touch or open it was very difficult. 
Today was the big day. 
Finally got to open the watch and strap this beauty on my wrist. All after staring at it for at least 20 minutes.
I just want to add to anyone thinking about purchasing this piece.... Do it!!!!

I apologise for the iPhone pics but I'm sure you can look past that just for this piece.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz

Great present that you got! Congrats, mate!
Wear it in good health it's really a fantastic watch (I've changed for another one today, but after 9 days, it was still within a second of the atomic time it was set by!!!)


----------



## Kazama

Erks said:


> So my fiancé purchased this watch as a birthday gift for me 2 months ago, what's the problem you ask? Well my birthday was today and the box was left in clear site in front of me for the past 2 months, not being able to touch or open it was very difficult.
> Today was the big day.
> Finally got to open the watch and strap this beauty on my wrist. All after staring at it for at least 20 minutes.
> I just want to add to anyone thinking about purchasing this piece.... Do it!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! Enjoy the watch!!!


----------



## Kazama

Pakz said:


> Great present that you got! Congrats, mate!
> Wear it in good health it's really a fantastic watch (I've changed for another one today, but after 9 days, it was still within a second of the atomic time it was set by!!!)


What have you changed? The watch? If so, why?


----------



## luth_ukail

a stunning watch and photography. 

In a glimpse, i would have thought it's a GS GMT !

Cheers~


----------



## Pakz

Kazama said:


> What have you changed? The watch? If so, why?


Yes, changed watches today (not in the sense of "returned" or "sold", simply put one in my drawer and got another one out ;-) ). As to why, well I have something like 45 watches so I hop from one to the next on a whim.. Never stay with the same one for more than one week, ten days tops.
I've just received a new diver, anyway, so it had to get some wrist time!


----------



## Pakz

luth_ukail said:


> a stunning watch and photography.
> 
> In a glimpse, i would have thought it's a GS GMT !
> 
> Cheers~


Yeah, I had this impression too. It really has that same shiny high quality look to it, and the black, silver and red dial colour is quite akin to the colour code GS uses...


----------



## Kazama

Pakz said:


> Yes, changed watches today (not in the sense of "returned" or "sold", simply put one in my drawer and got another one out ;-) ). As to why, well I have something like 45 watches so I hop from one to the next on a whim.. Never stay with the same one for more than one week, ten days tops.
> I've just received a new diver, anyway, so it had to get some wrist time!


I see  I thought you sold it or exchanged in the market for something else.


----------



## namesean

mft4 said:


> I just got My first Orient Star about an hour and half ago. I have been lusting after the Star seeker for some time now.


Is the GMT hand independent? Like a Rolex GMT or an Omega Planet Ocean GMT? If it is... OH MY GOD, who wouldn't want this watch? Especially I see there is a Black coated version, with a rubber band, which I would interchange or maybe stick this this exact one. (a good problem to have)

Honestly; If someone can show me something better...for the money, even if they see this message 20 years from now. Please message me. 
This watch (long dramatic pause) is incredibly under valued... in my opinion of course.

Obviously everything is a personal taste kind of thing, so... please excuse SOME of my excitement. But... this is stunning.

Also the "world time" watches. I cant get over what you get for the money. Are the swiss that over priced and over marketed or price fixed. (please feel free to explain this to me, as clearly I don't know)


----------



## dimman

namesean said:


> Is the GMT hand independent? Like a Rolex GMT or an Omega Planet Ocean GMT? If it is... OH MY GOD, who wouldn't want this watch? Especially I see there is a Black coated version, with a rubber band, which I would interchange or maybe stick this this exact one. (a good problem to have)
> 
> Honestly; If someone can show me something better...for the money, even if they see this message 20 years from now. Please message me.
> This watch (long dramatic pause) is incredibly under valued... in my opinion of course.
> 
> Obviously everything is a personal taste kind of thing, so... please excuse SOME of my excitement. But... this is stunning.
> 
> Also the "world time" watches. I cant get over what you get for the money. Are the swiss that over priced and over marketed or price fixed. (please feel free to explain this to me, as clearly I don't know)


It's independent like the Omega, but I think Rolex is different where the hour hand, rather than the GMT hand, is independent. This gives better local time setting as you travel. Grand Seiko does it the Rolex way.

As for the world time watches, which are you talking about? I have an Orient Journeyman, which I think is fairly priced at grey market, but at the MSRP it isn't a good buy. Fundamental weaknesses are no hack/handwind, city bezel crown doesn't screw down. Possible grey-market related weakness is the world time disk is VERY finicky about setting. Have to be careful with backlash or it ends up out by 15min and is difficult to line up exactly with the hour markers.

Still love it though, just not at the silly $700-800 MSRP.

The only Swiss one I've been eyeing is the Tissot Heritage world timer. Much more expensive, but COSC. Haven't handled one yet, so I don't know if I can justify the full price either...

I'm also curious about the JDM Orient Star world timer that addresses the hack/handwind complaint, and has small seconds and an optional blue dial. Priced midway between the Journeyman and Tissot.


----------



## namesean

Dimman said:


> It's independent like the Omega, but I think Rolex is different where the hour hand, rather than the GMT hand, is independent. This gives better local time setting as you travel. Grand Seiko does it the Rolex way.
> 
> As for the world time watches, which are you talking about? I have an Orient Journeyman, which I think is fairly priced at grey market, but at the MSRP it isn't a good buy. Fundamental weaknesses are no hack/handwind, city bezel crown doesn't screw down. Possible grey-market related weakness is the world time disk is VERY finicky about setting. Have to be careful with backlash or it ends up out by 15min and is difficult to line up exactly with the hour markers.
> 
> Still love it though, just not at the silly $700-800 MSRP.
> 
> The only Swiss one I've been eyeing is the Tissot Heritage world timer. Much more expensive, but COSC. Haven't handled one yet, so I don't know if I can justify the full price either...
> 
> I'm also curious about the JDM Orient Star world timer that addresses the hack/handwind complaint, and has small seconds and an optional blue dial. Priced midway between the Journeyman and Tissot.


Wonderful post and I couldn't agree more. I got my "regualr orient" world time on ebay last week for $220 or so....and... BESIDES the hand winding and hack, which honestly I dont care about the hack and hand winding.... just a hair, its still an awesome value. I love it!!! So for $220, the world timers are awesome in my opinion. I mean... awesome!!!

I looked at that "Tissot Heritage world timer" I like that watch, but it wouldnt crack my top 10 list. (Now... I wouldnt kick it out of bed, ha) I am picky. I do love Tissots, I also think they are great values. So we agree on that portion as well.

Currently - I see some Ball and Longines GMT's that are IDENTICAL to some of the Orient stars that I am digging ALOT.

Again... I really agree with you on the price. These Orient Stars, (which I should clarify, not just a normal Orient, which is also AWESOME in my opinion) The stars... Used on ebay for 350-450 they are awesome deals, or even NEW off Long Island watch for $440 thats not bad AT ALL (I may do that actually!!!) but... 770 is just silly. You would just save up and spend $1200 or so...on one of the above swiss GMT's used in the grey market. I see a few AWESOME ball and Longines GMT's right now for those very prices, from great sellers.

So yeah... I think they are at a good price point, otherwise... people would go swiss with Hamilton, Tissot, etc, etc.

And lastly... I felt an Omega Planet Ocean at the Omega store for the very first time. I thought this was one of my grail watches, but this is like 15 mm THICK, haa. I am kidding obviously, but... it was THICK AS HELL!!! AND...for 8200 dollars, Omega is asking an awful lot for a GMT in my opinion. Especially when Rolex is asking 8500 NEW (with no discount asked, as I wasnt going to buy) for their GMTs. I am off topic I know, but I am just speaking of pricing of GMT's... Swiss vs. Japan. I'll take one of each please.  But I cant pay that for an Omega when this is 1/20 of the cost.


----------



## IH Biker

Awesome photos!


----------



## Radar1

Looks like a nice dress watch for the money. If anyone is interested here are the usual stellar HD vids from Tanaka. Different model numbers, same watches (JDM?).

White




Black


----------



## Pakz

Dimman said:


> Still love it though, just not at the silly $700-800 MSRP.
> 
> *The only Swiss one I've been eyeing is the Tissot Heritage world timer. Much more expensive, but COSC. Haven't handled one yet, so I don't know if I can justify the full price either*...
> 
> I'm also curious about the JDM Orient Star world timer that addresses the hack/handwind complaint, and has small seconds and an optional blue dial. Priced midway between the Journeyman and Tissot.


My Orient star GMT was barely at +0.5s (total, not per day) after about 10 days... COSC is what -4/+6 a day ?
In terms of fit and finish, it's head and shoulders above most Hamiltons and Tissots in the $1000-$1500 range I've seen.

But it's Japanese, not Swiss... So people will say "silly price" at $700. If it were saying "Swiss made" instead of "made in Japan" people'd say "it's a steallllll!!!!!!" at $1000.


----------



## dimman

Pakz said:


> My Orient star GMT was barely at +0.5s (total, not per day) after about 10 days... COSC is what -4/+6 a day ?
> In terms of fit and finish, it's head and shoulders above most Hamiltons and Tissots in the $1000-$1500 range I've seen.
> 
> But it's Japanese, not Swiss... So people will say "silly price" at $700. If it were saying "Swiss made" instead of "made in Japan" people'd say "it's a steallllll!!!!!!" at $1000.


Misunderstanding COSC doesn't make your watch better...

As for the ÉTA 2893 based GMTs, the price does drastically favour Orient on like for like features. I like the Hamilton Jazzmaster traveller. But not 4 figures like. At discount to discount, still way in Orient's favour. Accuracy range will roughly the same since Hamilton is the bottom of the Swatch totem pole.

But when we get to like for like worldtimers at discount to discount, the Tissot Heritage Navigator comes in at ~$1200-1350, but the Orient Star worldtime is ~$1000. That's not so easy of a decision.


----------



## Ali Pajamapants

It's back in stock at Long Island Watch for $477 (black).


----------



## cuchulain

With my new Seiko MM300 having to be sent back to Japan on warranty repair and not to be seen for months, I am buying another watch to get me out of my depression. I am completely enamored with this watch, my only concern is the bracelet fitment, does it have half links and micro-adjusts? The only one where I can find the white dial is AZ Fine Time but you're paying for AD prices, still may do it, this watch for the price looks really amazing.



Ali Pajamapants said:


> It's back in stock at Long Island Watch for $477 (black).


That's a great price, but I'm just smitten with the off-white dial.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader

I had ordered the black dial and hoping to see it on Tuesday (per FedEx). I haven't seen it in person yet but I think it is a hell of a watch for the money.


----------



## dimman

Talking about Orient value, how many people (in North America) have paid anywhere near the $1100 MSRP of this watch?

Even a 40% discount puts it at $660, almost $200 more than the online price.

Does Orient need the ~60% cut to sell their higher end models?


----------



## Likestheshiny

> Does Orient need the ~60% cut to sell their higher end models?


It's partly that the watches are overpriced to begin with so that Orient USA can run a near-perpetual 30% off coupon. There might literally never have been a time when a 30% code wasn't available through some source or another. So, the MSRP is basically 30% less. And, from that "real MSRP" you knock off the usual grey-market 35%, and you end up with roughly what the watch sells for. It's really just standard grey-market pricing once the permanent 30% reduction is factored in.

Note also that to the WIS community Orient USA is competing against Japanese import watches. The dollar is much stronger than the yen right now, which makes it cheaper to import the watch than to buy it locally. When the exchange rates are as off-kilter as they currently are (Japan is in the middle of a considerable financial reform effort), that's going to skew the price competition fairly significantly.


----------



## dimman

Likestheshiny said:


> It's partly that the watches are overpriced to begin with so that Orient USA can run a near-perpetual 30% off coupon. There might literally never have been a time when a 30% code wasn't available through some source or another. So, the MSRP is basically 30% less. And, from that "real MSRP" you knock off the usual grey-market 35%, and you end up with roughly what the watch sells for. It's really just standard grey-market pricing once the permanent 30% reduction is factored in.
> 
> Note also that to the WIS community Orient USA is competing against Japanese import watches. The dollar is much stronger than the yen right now, which makes it cheaper to import the watch than to buy it locally. When the exchange rates are as off-kilter as they currently are (Japan is in the middle of a considerable financial reform effort), that's going to skew the price competition fairly significantly.


I cruised over to Rakuten and Seiya to do some comparing and it looks like you're absolutely right on the 30% thing. JDM MSRP lines up pretty well with the 30% discount rate on Orient's US site. And Seiya's price look like grey market/clearance because the USD price he sells at vs JPY he has listed don't match.

So I guess my question still is, are people legitimately paying in the ~$700 range for these GMTs? Or are most going grey market?


----------



## cuchulain

Dimman said:


> So I guess my question still is, are people legitimately paying in the ~$700 range for these GMTs? Or are most going grey market?


For the off-white dial I just paid $700 from AZ Fine Time, LI Watch had the black dial for $477.00 but I just like the off-white dial that much and I like doing business with an AD after several purchases that went bad on me.


----------



## dimman

cuchulain said:


> For the off-white dial I just paid $700 from AZ Fine Time, LI Watch had the black dial for $477.00 but I just like the off-white dial that much and I like doing business with an AD after several purchases that went bad on me.


Thanks for answering.

The issue I'm having in Canada is that buying Orients is kind of a nuisance. I've bought 4 so far. Two second hand, one off of Amazon (US not Canadian), and one on clearance from an AD that was ditching or being ditched by the brand. He cited prices being raised significantly, and doubting he would sell enough to be worth it. And he was the only one I could find in Vancouver.

Now the US Amazon purchase involved using a mailbox service and a trip across the border. However it was significantly cheaper than the Amazon.ca site. And the soon to be former AD was not a great experience. The service wasn't bad, but the whole shop was a lot of low-end brands, cluttered, rushed.

So my dilemma is that while I do appreciate quality AD service and fairly priced products, it seems like Orient is chasing a lot of online sales. And this is why the pricing comes up. I kind of expect any online price to be lower than MSRP. I'm taking a risk with not being able to handle and test a product before I buy, the company has vastly reduced overhead, no cute sales girl. Important stuff like that. But I'm stuck with online if I want the Orient GMT, and don't feel that it's worth the full $700 for the dull experience and risk (not even counting the Canadian hoop-jumping). But at the same time I'd rather not go grey market again.

So besides going to Hamilton AD and looking at a Jazzmaster Traveler GMT, or saving huge dollars for a Grand Seiko are there any other options?


----------



## Pakz

The thing is, Orient doesn't seem to be that interested in sales in the "western world" these days... Maybe a progressive change of strategy after the full buy-up by Seiko Epson? 
Anyway, Orient is for Asia, you'll find them in Japan, in Singapore etc. very easily. In Europe or America, it's not a brand that you'll find easily... If you ever find them. And they seem to be withdrawing (while Seiko seems to be increasing the line up of things they're selling outside of Asia).

So yeah, that means that buying an Orient mean Orient USA when they have it, or grey market via Singapore, or Japan... A leap of faith since if things are wrong at some point, you're alone in there. But this allows low prices, too.


----------



## Timbre

Just hope that the brand don't get killed off or becomes another Seiko-branded watch.


----------



## djfergus

I have this watch, however the clasp no longer closes - I took it to a local watch repair and they said it needed replacing but they were unable to get parts. Anyone have any idea where I can buy a replacement clasp (or whole bracelet if required) that ships internationally?

Cheers,
Daniel.


----------



## Pakz

I'm surprised by the answer of your watch guy... It's not a very complex clasp, and I guess that by bending and twisting a bit some metal here and there your problem can be solved rather easily.


----------



## 2.7Tallroader

Just got my Star Seeker today. I think it is a great watch for the price. I just adjusted the bracelet and will let sit settle down for a few days. If I wasn't going to work tomorrow in a construction jobsite, I'd be wearing it.


----------



## heb

djfergus said:


> I have this watch, however the clasp no longer closes - I took it to a local watch repair and they said it needed replacing but they were unable to get parts. Anyone have any idea where I can buy a replacement clasp (or whole bracelet if required) that ships internationally?
> 
> Cheers,
> Daniel.


Hello, If the clasp is a "friction" type, then this may help; if not, then please disregard all that follows. The portion of the bracelet that "snaps" directly to the underside of the clasp eventually gets worn and does not provide enough force to keep it closed. Try this, of the two folding legs of the clasp system, the one that does NOT sit directly on your wrist; using your hands, bend it very slightly so as to increase its length. This added length should increase the pressure on the clasp to allow for a firm closure. If you bend it too much, it won't snap shut at all. Good luck, heb


----------



## cuchulain

I pulled the trigger on an off-white dial Orient Star GMT last week and it's not due to arrive until July 8th, a full 12 days shipping from Arizona to New York, uhhh that's brutal, anything I order from Japan is here in three days. I feel like they must be riding it here on a bicycle. Maybe companies like Amazon and Zappos have spoiled me, but 12 days shipping in CONUS seems just awful.


----------



## Pakz

cuchulain said:


> I pulled the trigger on an off-white dial Orient Star GMT last week and it's not due to arrive until July 8th, a full 12 days shipping from Arizona to New York, uhhh that's brutal, anything I order from Japan is here in three days. I feel like they must be riding it here on a bicycle. Maybe companies like Amazon and Zappos have spoiled me, but 12 days shipping in CONUS seems just awful.


Ouuchh, I feel for you, that's a verrrrrrry long time for simple national shipping.


----------



## cuchulain

Pakz said:


> Ouuchh, I feel for you, that's a verrrrrrry long time for simple national shipping.


Seriously, what's the point of an impulse buy after two ales and a bourbon if it takes nearly two weeks to get it? And I shipped off my MM300 to be repaired in Japan, so I'm down to my SARB065 and Vostok. First world problems for sure, but still annoying me.


----------



## jalind

Timbre said:


> Just hope that the brand don't get killed off or becomes another Seiko-branded watch.


Let me clarify a few things here as there's OBVIOUSLY confusion. An earlier poster commented Seiko Epson ownership of Orient Watch Co. That's absolutely correct, but it's not the entire story and can be horribly misleading. Furthermore a popular Myth with Urban Legend status is repeatedly parroted on various watch forums that Seiko Watch Co. owns Orient Watch Co. That's utterly incorrect and totally false.

Seiko Epson is a very large holding corporation traded on the Tokyo Stock Exchange under the "EPSON" symbol. Remember this, as it's important (also note that Seiko created Epson to make electronic timing printers). First, this is nothing new. Seiko Epson had owned a controlling interest in Orient Watch Co. for many years and gradually bought out all the other owners, eventually acquiring 100% about 4-5 years ago. Seiko Watch Co. is a wholly owned subsidiary of Seiko Holdings, an entirely DIFFERENT holding corporation that is traded on the Tokyo Stock Exchange under the "SEIKO" symbol. Controlling interest is held by many of the same shareholders, but Seiko Epson and Seiko Holdings are two independent publicly held and publicly traded stock corporations. Thus Seiko Watch Co and Orient Watch Co do not have ANY control over each other, nor does any management level have ANY control over both up to an including the respective CEO's and Presidents of Seiko Epson and Seiko Holdings.

Orient Watch Co. has never had much of any presence in North America. Their primary market has been and continues to be primarily the Far East. Indeed, a Japanese business visitor where I used to work was stunned and shocked that I not only knew what the brand was, but that I owned not just one, but several Orient watches. Orient is also Japan's largest manufacturer of mechanical watches, their volume of mechanicals exceeding that of both Seiko and Citizen (not hard to exceed the latter). Orient USA is basically a very small business. The WIS community generally recognizes the brand name even if some are not very familiar with it. The average USA Joe Consumer who buys cheap quartz watches and when they quit because the batteries are dead two years later, pitches them into the trash to buy another, bragging to his beer buddies about how little he could buy a cheap quartz watch for, has absolutely no clue who Orient is. Orient has no problem with brand recognition or a solid reputation and marketing distribution in the Far East. As their core business is mechanical watches, and the USA (and Canada) market share for mechanical watches is infinitesimally miniscule, it shouldn't be surprising there's little presence in North America.

Bottom Line:
Don't worry about Orient Watch Co. disappearing anytime soon.


----------



## jalind

Oh . . . and my recently acquired Orient Star Seeker GMT . . . it's my 5th Orient purchase over the past 12 years. I also like the Constellation GMT! Both have essentially the same hacking and hand-wind auto movement with what I understand to be a slight revision between them (40P50 vs 40P51).


----------



## dimman

jalind said:


> Let me clarify a few things here as there's OBVIOUSLY confusion. An earlier poster commented Seiko Epson ownership of Orient Watch Co. That's absolutely correct, but it's not the entire story and can be horribly misleading. Furthermore a popular Myth with Urban Legend status is repeatedly parroted on various watch forums that Seiko Watch Co. owns Orient Watch Co. That's utterly incorrect and totally false.
> 
> Seiko Epson is a very large holding corporation traded on the Tokyo Stock Exchange under the "EPSON" symbol. Remember this, as it's important (also note that Seiko created Epson to make electronic timing printers). First, this is nothing new. Seiko Epson had owned a controlling interest in Orient Watch Co. for many years and gradually bought out all the other owners, eventually acquiring 100% about 4-5 years ago. Seiko Watch Co. is a wholly owned subsidiary of Seiko Holdings, an entirely DIFFERENT holding corporation that is traded on the Tokyo Stock Exchange under the "SEIKO" symbol. Controlling interest is held by many of the same shareholders, but Seiko Epson and Seiko Holdings are two independent publicly held and publicly traded stock corporations. Thus Seiko Watch Co and Orient Watch Co do not have ANY control over each other, nor does any management level have ANY control over both up to an including the respective CEO's and Presidents of Seiko Epson and Seiko Holdings.
> 
> Orient Watch Co. has never had much of any presence in North America. Their primary market has been and continues to be primarily the Far East. Indeed, a Japanese business visitor where I used to work was stunned and shocked that I not only knew what the brand was, but that I owned not just one, but several Orient watches. Orient is also Japan's largest manufacturer of mechanical watches, their volume of mechanicals exceeding that of both Seiko and Citizen (not hard to exceed the latter). Orient USA is basically a very small business. The WIS community generally recognizes the brand name even if some are not very familiar with it. The average USA Joe Consumer who buys cheap quartz watches and when they quit because the batteries are dead two years later, pitches them into the trash to buy another, bragging to his beer buddies about how little he could buy a cheap quartz watch for, has absolutely no clue who Orient is. Orient has no problem with brand recognition or a solid reputation and marketing distribution in the Far East. As their core business is mechanical watches, and the USA (and Canada) market share for mechanical watches is infinitesimally miniscule, it shouldn't be surprising there's little presence in North America.
> 
> Bottom Line:
> Don't worry about Orient Watch Co. disappearing anytime soon.


Seiko owns Orient. The 3 'separate' companies are as 'separate' as Swatch, ETA and Hamilton.

If the 3 Seiko companies are not connected why is it SII that manufactures the movements under Morioka, which is in an 'independent' company from Seiko Watch? Answer is that they are all apart, of the Seiko group, and far from the independence you suggest.

Orient is absolutely a vassal to Seiko, and will ask 'How high?' while already in the air, when told to jump.

The fact that they are not attempting to better enter the huge and more profitable North American market, speaks to their position in the hierarchy. This is Seiko's turf, and they are not given the resources to adequately pursue market share.

Orient Watch USA (North America) is amateur hour...


----------



## Pakz

Dimman said:


> Seiko owns Orient. The 3 'separate' companies are as 'separate' as Swatch, ETA and Hamilton.
> 
> If the 3 Seiko companies are not connected why is it SII that manufactures the movements under Morioka, which is in an 'independent' company from Seiko Watch? Answer is that they are all apart, of the Seiko group, and far from the independence you suggest.
> 
> Orient is absolutely a vassal to Seiko, and will ask 'How high?' while already in the air, when told to jump.
> _
> The fact that they are not attempting to better enter the huge and more profitable North American market, speaks to their position in the hierarchy. This is Seiko's turf, and they are not given the resources to adequately pursue market share._
> 
> Orient Watch USA (North America) is amateur hour...


So, if I read correctly your interpretation, Grand Seiko is vassal to Seiko since they don't really want to enter the hugely profitable US market (or European market).
The thing is that both of you are, from my understanding of how large industrial concerns work in Japan, right to a point.

Both Seiko Watches and Orient Watches are now fully part of a large, protean, conglomerate of industrial activities, tightly controlled on a financial level. The group implies cooperation between its different entities to increase potential profits or reduce costs (hence the access Orient had to Seiko technologies when developing the saturation diver). However, each entity is strategically independent and does what pleases its top executives. Those are nominated by a board representing the main shareholders. In the end, both Seiko and Orient (watches) jump to the order of the same guys, that's for sure, but the boss of Orient watches just says "hello, how are you" to a peer when meeting the boss of Seiko watches.

So, as long as Orient is profitable, (and even for quite a bit longer than that, given the traditionalist perspective Japanese tend to have on business), it's under no particular danger of disappearance, nor of becoming a sub-brand of Seiko.

However, as aptly noted by jalind, Orient, like many other Japanese companies, has very little interest for overseas business. They sell abroad what people want to purchase from them, either individuals or small businesses like OrientUSA, but they do not actively pursue that business. They are, however, quite content with their market share and position in both Japan and the far east. Possibly that was wanted by the board controlling both Seiko watches and Orient watches. But then, even Seiko is not very actively selling it's mechanical watches in the US or in Europe... It's really a pain finding a Sumo, Shogun, Tuna or MM300 in Europe. They sell in a very limited number of places, and I'm yet to see any advertisement for them.


----------



## dimman

Pakz said:


> So, if I read correctly your interpretation, Grand Seiko is vassal to Seiko since they don't really want to enter the hugely profitable US market (or European market).
> The thing is that both of you are, from my understanding of how large industrial concerns work in Japan, right to a point.
> 
> Both Seiko Watches and Orient Watches are now fully part of a large, protean, conglomerate of industrial activities, tightly controlled on a financial level. The group implies cooperation between its different entities to increase potential profits or reduce costs (hence the access Orient had to Seiko technologies when developing the saturation diver). However, each entity is strategically independent and does what pleases its top executives. Those are nominated by a board representing the main shareholders. In the end, both Seiko and Orient (watches) jump to the order of the same guys, that's for sure, but the boss of Orient watches just says "hello, how are you" to a peer when meeting the boss of Seiko watches.
> 
> So, as long as Orient is profitable, (and even for quite a bit longer than that, given the traditionalist perspective Japanese tend to have on business), it's under no particular danger of disappearance, nor of becoming a sub-brand of Seiko.
> 
> However, as aptly noted by jalind, Orient, like many other Japanese companies, has very little interest for overseas business. They sell abroad what people want to purchase from them, either individuals or small businesses like OrientUSA, but they do not actively pursue that business. They are, however, quite content with their market share and position in both Japan and the far east. Possibly that was wanted by the board controlling both Seiko watches and Orient watches. But then, even Seiko is not very actively selling it's mechanical watches in the US or in Europe... It's really a pain finding a Sumo, Shogun, Tuna or MM300 in Europe. They sell in a very limited number of places, and I'm yet to see any advertisement for them.


Grand Seiko is as much of a vassal to Seiko as Omega is to Swatch. But they are positioned at the top of the brand chain, which is why they are expanding their market into the more lucrative North
American market. I have a Grand Seiko AD here in Vancouver.

But to address the 'unrelated' connection between the somewhat recently combined Seiko Holdings (Seiko Watch)/Seiko Instruments (Morioka Seiko movements and Shizuku-Ishi watch studio) and Seiko Epson, I present exhibit A:

Electronic Devices and Precision Products Business - Epson

A completely 'unrelated' company produces the Seiko Spring Drive and Astron watches?

Orient is a completely owned subsidiary of Seiko.

Somewhat back on topic: I can't believe it's easier for me to buy a Grand Seiko GMT than an OS Seeker...


----------



## Pakz

Dimman said:


> Grand Seiko is as much of a vassal to Seiko as Omega is to Swatch. But they are positioned at the top of the brand chain, which is why they are expanding their market into the more lucrative North
> American market. I have a Grand Seiko AD here in Vancouver.
> 
> But to address the 'unrelated' connection between the somewhat recently combined Seiko Holdings (Seiko Watch)/Seiko Instruments (Morioka Seiko movements and Shizuku-Ishi watch studio) and Seiko Epson, I present exhibit A:
> 
> Electronic Devices and Precision Products Business - Epson
> 
> A completely 'unrelated' company produces the Seiko Spring Drive and Astron watches?
> 
> Orient is a completely owned subsidiary of Seiko.
> 
> Somewhat back on topic: I can't believe it's easier for me to buy a Grand Seiko GMT than an OS Seeker...


Yeah, Seiko watches and Orient watches and all other different businesses belong fully and are totally controlled by the Seiko-Epson group. The whole misunderstanding comes from the fact that "Seiko Watches" has the same name as the group, I think. And probably being the origin of the group they're treated a bit better... maybe.
Now, GS is a subsidiary of Seiko Watches, when Orient Watches is a "sister company" (owned by the same people, controlled by the same people). Just like Audi and Volskwagen. Both "sister companies", both owned fully by VAG (Volskwagen Group).

More on the topic, it very much depends which country you live in. In France both are about the same rarity... Maybe the GS is more difficult to find. I know that they're officially present in the US (so I suppose Canada as well... ) since a few years. Orient on the other hand only has "Orient USA" which is only an online AD, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## djfergus

heb said:


> Hello, If the clasp is a "friction" type, then this may help; if not, then please disregard all that follows. The portion of the bracelet that "snaps" directly to the underside of the clasp eventually gets worn and does not provide enough force to keep it closed. Try this, of the two folding legs of the clasp system, the one that does NOT sit directly on your wrist; using your hands, bend it very slightly so as to increase its length. This added length should increase the pressure on the clasp to allow for a firm closure. If you bend it too much, it won't snap shut at all. Good luck, heb


Thanks for the detailed response.

The mechanism is "Fold Over Clasp with Push Button" seen here:
Watch Clasps

I've tried bending every direction I can think of with pliers with no result.


----------



## Crusadertsar

Just ordered my very own Star Seeker! From Long Island Watch via amazon. Should be here in Montreal on Monday or Tuesday. Its my second watch (1st being Citizen eco CA0020-56E). This is the most I ever spend on a watch so feeling very excited to receive it.


----------



## Alansmithee

Pakz said:


> Yeah, Seiko watches and Orient watches and all other different businesses belong fully and are totally controlled by the Seiko-Epson group. The whole misunderstanding comes from the fact that "Seiko Watches" has the same name as the group, I think. And probably being the origin of the group they're treated a bit better... maybe.
> *Now, GS is a subsidiary of Seiko Watches, when Orient Watches* is a "sister company" (owned by the same people, controlled by the same people). Just like Audi and Volskwagen. Both "sister companies", both owned fully by VAG (Volskwagen Group).


Product line rather than subsidiary but here's the interesting thing... according to a watch tour I read, the GS and high-stuff is made in the Seiko-Epson factory which is in the same company as Orient not as Seiko (seiko the watch company):

This is the factory that earlier was named Suwa, the site that worked on the Quartz movement in the sixties and 
launched the very first quartz powered wrist watch, the Astron, on December 25 1969.
It was also here the work with the Spring Drive movement was done, starting in 1977.The Shiojiri factory is producing more advanced quartz movements, Kinetics, 
GPS-Astron and Spring Drive. All GS and Credor quartz och Spring Drive watches are made here. 
There is also a jewelry studio where precious metal (Au, Pt) are processed and diamonds are set. 
And of course the Micro Artist Studio where very high end watches like 
the Credor Sonnerie och Minute repeater are made.​


----------



## Mbd26

Crusadertsar said:


> Just ordered my very own Star Seeker! From Long Island Watch via amazon. Should be here in Montreal on Monday or Tuesday. Its my second watch (1st being Citizen eco CA0020-56E). This is the most I ever spend on a watch so feeling very excited to receive it.


Congrats, you'll love it! Comes in a really nice box as well with a LIW polishing cloth.


----------



## Sixracer

Picked up a 22mm Panatime leather strap for the Seeker after seeing some of your leather strap pics. Trimmed it slightly to get a good fit on the oddball 21mm lugs. I love the new look! I have a few bracelet divers and like to wear the Seeker as a dressier watch.


----------



## cicione

Hello to all Star Seeker owners and Happy New Year 2015! 
I have been reading this thread and start being interested in this watch.
May I ask you about the accuracy of it? - I have an issue with accuracy, an watch should be accurate as close to 0 sec in 24h as possible... :-D
Thanks in advance!
Cristian


----------



## mitchjrj

If that kind of accuracy is your expectation you need to consider quartz or be willing to dig deep for a mechanical of substantial heritage. At this level several seconds per day in one direction or another over time is accepted. And it will also depend on the position of the watch and how much it's worn.

As for the Seeker GMT I have had it run it running flat over a couple days of wear, but also seen it move 5-10 seconds. It will vary. Hell, even COSC chronometer standards allow for a couple or three seconds per day. I don't know if anyone has regulated it further.

Short form is the Seeker's accuracy is on par with other mechanicals in this range so far as I've seen and read.



cicione said:


> I have an issue with accuracy, an watch should be accurate as close to 0 sec in 24h as possible... :-D
> Thanks in advance!
> Cristian


----------



## Sixracer

I have 2 watches that preform that perfectly. Citizen Skyhawk and Casio Edifice both solar and atomic clock radio controlled. 

On on my sub $1000 mechanicals anything below 10s/day is pretty good, a few get to 3-5s. If I recall correctly my Seeker is one of the pretty good ones.


----------



## cicione

Thanks for replies! I have an Orange Monster 2nd generation that is running 20 sec fast over few months. This is what I am looking for...


----------



## rfortson

Well, at the first of this thread, I replied about my Orient Star Retrograde. I (stupidly) sold it earlier this year, so I was wanting to get another Orient Star. When I saw the Black Friday sale from Long Island Watch, I knew I was going to get the Star Seeker in white (the subject of the sale).

I'll just echo what most everyone else says, it's a stunning watch for the price. The white dial has a great pearl quality, and the various levels on the dial make it interesting. I think the bracelet is quality (like the bracelet on the Star Retrograde). I'm enjoying this watch much more than I figured I would be.

BTW, I think this makes 7 GMT/world time watches I own now. 

Orient Star Seeker-11 by fortsonre, on Flickr

Orient Star Seeker-9 by fortsonre, on Flickr

Orient Star Seeker-4 by fortsonre, on Flickr

Orient Star Seeker-3 by fortsonre, on Flickr

Orient Star Seeker-2 by fortsonre, on Flickr


----------



## HenshinMan

My 1st Orient... Orient Star Seeker GMT. very happy with it.


----------



## rfortson

HenshinMan said:


> My 1st Orient... Orient Star Seeker GMT. very happy with it.
> View attachment 2616994


Wow, another Star Seeker in Houston. We better not get them too close together or we might start a black hole!


----------



## Keye Skware

What is the lug width of the watch and do the links screw in?


----------



## mft4

Keye Skware said:


> What is the lug width of the watch and do the links screw in?


The lug width is 21mm. And the links are not screw in, Just regular pins.


----------



## Keye Skware

Has anyone ever dared to put one of these on a Nato strap?


----------



## Proenski

Keye Skware said:


> Has anyone ever dared to put one of these on a Nato strap?


Nope, but I'm sure they'll fitt ;-)


----------



## Sixracer

Was stuck in traffic yesterday with my Seeker on...


----------



## mitchjrj

Sixracer said:


> Was stuck in traffic yesterday with my Seeker on...


Love that watch. Still not off the table that I'll add that to my white one at some point.


----------



## Sixracer

I love the PVD version, that would be my second. There is one on eBay if anyone has money burning a hole in their pocket!


----------



## StartSomething

Sixracer said:


>


Now the black version is very nice, too...

One question though: AFAIK, the crystal is not AR coated (at least not SAR coated), what is the reflectivity like?
I am starting to become VERY picky regarding this issue, and of course it is most apparent on watches with dark dials...
Also: is there a subtle sunburst finish on the dial?

Best
H


----------



## hermes129

Dear all,

I haver a question regarding the Orient Star GMT. I notice some versions has the 'cyclops' lens (as coined by Rolex), but most versions does not seem to have. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dan83bz

hermes129 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I haver a question regarding the Orient Star GMT. I notice some versions has the 'cyclops' lens (as coined by Rolex), but most versions does not seem to have. Am I missing something?


The one with the cyclops is the JDM model whilst the one without is the international model.

WZ0011DJ, WZ0021DJ, WZ0031DJ


----------



## hermes129

@Dan,

Many thanks for the explanation! I did not see the model numbers in their latest catalogue in their Japan website. I will hunt for them!


----------



## Dan83bz

hermes129 said:


> @Dan,
> 
> Many thanks for the explanation! I did not see the model numbers in their latest catalogue in their Japan website. I will hunt for them!


Yes, try Yahoo auctions. These are not new models, they were launched in 2010-2011, now discontinued I believe.

"WZ0031DJ"の検索結果 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" 日本の通販商品・オークションの代理入札・代理購入
"WZ0021DJ"の検索結果 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" 日本の通販商品・オークションの代理入札・代理購入
"WZ0011DJ"の検索結果 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" 日本の通販商品・オークションの代理入札・代理購入


----------



## burns78

Regards


----------



## cabfrank

Beautiful.


----------



## burns78




----------



## mitchjrj

Strap from Christopher Ward.


----------



## gerrit75

mitchjrj said:


> View attachment 6623306
> 
> 
> Strap from Christopher Ward.


That looks great together. Especially the red stitching matching with the GMT hand.


----------



## Watchdelight

This is an a watch I have been drooling over for a while now. It is so stylish and elegant but with a sporty look to it.
Afraid this might be discontinued by the time I buy this later in the year. Has this particular design been out for a good number of years?


----------



## rfortson

Watchdelight said:


> This is an a watch I have been drooling over for a while now. It is so stylish and elegant but with a sporty look to it.
> Afraid this might be discontinued by the time I buy this later in the year. Has this particular design been out for a good number of years?


I think it's been out for a few years. Orientwatch USA still shows it on their site but some models are sold out. Not sure if it's discontinued or not. If you want one, better grab it! It's a really nice watch for the money. Great travel watch as it's sporty, a little dressy, 100m water resistance, and if it gets broken or stolen, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## mitchjrj

Watchdelight said:


> This is an a watch I have been drooling over for a while now. It is so stylish and elegant but with a sporty look to it.
> Afraid this might be discontinued by the time I buy this later in the year. Has this particular design been out for a good number of years?


It's beautiful watch by any metric you choose to apply. They're pretty easy to get, though. Do a search and you'll find them new all over the place on eBay. Also put your name in to alert when back in stock at Long Island Watch. I keep my eyes open for a good deal on the black dial. What I'm really waiting on is the price of the newer blue dial "Aqua Terra" model to come down some more.


----------



## Watchdelight

Isn't the blue dial 'aqua terra' look a JDM only version from Japan?


----------



## rfortson

Watchdelight said:


> Isn't the blue dial 'aqua terra' look a JDM only version from Japan?


I believe so, but if you know the secret code (Higuchi, Seiya, there are probably others), you can find it.  I've never seen it in person, but online it looks awesome.


----------



## taxico

i bought a black one for $477 in mid-2014 (LIW) and liked it A LOT although i did sell it soon after because it was too similar to another "black dial with red gmt hand" watch i have.

been hunting for a white one ever since... it suddenly came back in stock at Long Island Watch last November and i snapped one up at $599. it sold out very soon after.

my white one came with 3rd gen (???) "full lume" hands which i much prefer. 

the current OS gmt is priced quite a bit more than the star seeker. a few hundred bucks more than i'd like, to be frank.

for those that are interested, an earlier link in this thread to Creation still lists the older black model as being available.

to me, it's quite a lot of watch for the money and its accuracy blows seiko's 6r15 out of the water. it is not overly thick for a watch with so much depth on its dial.

i'd have preferred a screw down crown but to be fair, it will likely reduce problems with stripped tubes. as for the bracelet... it's acceptable for price i paid.

i've seen worse bracelets on watches that cost more and at least there are no collars to worry about. the lume's pretty good as well. 

don't abuse the watch and i don't think there'll be an issue with parts. i doubt i'll be selling mine any time soon because it's a nice watch to have - both on and off my wrist!


----------



## Robert Samuel

Got this beauty today. Quickly swap the bracelet (not a big fan of any bracelet) with a black leather strap with red stitches, and I can't take my eyes off of it.


----------



## mitchjrj

I've been wanting to see this combo. Have a better photo?


----------



## mitchjrj

Robert Samuel said:


> Got this beauty today. Quickly swap the bracelet (not a big fan of any bracelet) with a black leather strap with red stitches, and I can't take my eyes off of it.


I've been wanting to see this combo. Have a better photo?


----------



## Robert Samuel

mitchjrj said:


> I've been wanting to see this combo. Have a better photo?


Sure mitch! I took a few pictures from different angles since I don't have a good photography skill, so sorry for the bad phone camera resolution.


----------



## Alansmithee

There is a blue dial version of this??? What is the model number.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

Alansmithee said:


> There is a blue dial version of this??? What is the model number.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I imagine they are thinking of the JDM Orient Star GMT model:


----------



## Robert Samuel

I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Verdict

Here's my white Seeker on a Dassari President, 21mm straps aren't easy to find!


----------



## antigalacticos

this is really a stunning piece of watch....


----------



## gt_mule

Great pics. This one is on my list.


----------



## gerrit75

Does anybody know why the star seeker appears to be out of stock in most places...? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

gerrit75 said:


> Does anybody know why the star seeker appears to be out of stock in most places...?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


It is currently in stock on these sites:

SeriousWatches

NewCam

SkyWatches

Watches88

The above are links to the black model, but only SkyWatches does not also have the white in stock.


----------



## LilBuck

Thinking about grabbing this watch (very torn between white and black, but leaning white). My only concern is thickness, I was going to try to stay in the 12mm range. Do people feel that this is at all clunky on their wrists? I haven't worn a watch in many years and just don't want to feel the transition is too stark.


----------



## mitchjrj

I don't find it thick. The proportions all feel right to me on a 7" wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader

I got an Orient Star Seeker GMT (white) from someone whose tape measure of wrist size is quite different than my tape measure. Thus, it's about one link too short to wear comfortably. I've posted a WTB for a link, and have contacted Orient USA, but no joy.

Does anyone know if / where / how to get a link for the bracelet?

I see someone (or more than one) here found a nice leather strap with red threading... where'd "you" get it? Was it 21mm or did you have to cut it to fit? It looked quite nice and seemed to have a very nice deployant clasp.

And on accuracy... Orient isn't known (to me) for great accuracy (when I visited their HQ in Tokyo a few years ago they said that -30 seconds was just fine for the Orient diver I had), but the chap at Orient USA said the Star should be within 10 seconds a day. Mine is -20. Sigh.

Thanks


----------



## rfortson

So, came here to say (yet again) how I love the Orient Star Seeker. Just to recap my journey (so you don't have to read the entire thread), I started with the Star Retrograde. Sold it and missed it. Couldn't find a replacement, so I went with the Star Seeker (white dial) to scratch my Orient Star itch. Found that I liked it much more than the Retrograde and really enjoyed the watch. Just a great sub-$1000 sport watch with a useful GMT function (actually, you can track 3 time zones). Earlier this year, in a clean out of my collection, I sold it. After a couple of months, I really regretted it so I just purchased it again. 

Solid bracelet, beautiful and interesting dial, rugged, good looking, affordable. What's not to like? Way to go, Orient!


----------



## cabfrank

It's a great watch. I hope to get one someday. Now don't sell this one!


----------



## fearlessleader

Just FYI, Orient sells the bracelet for $115, but no spare links. Too expensive for my need of just one link.


----------



## mitchjrj

Outstanding watch in every respect. Wore it over Christmas (white and red seemed appropriate) and constantly marveled at the depth of design. I would prefer if the movement were a true GMT (i.e. ability to adjust hours independently) but that aside it's a beautiful watch by most metrics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilveradoTim

Beautiful watch indeed. What band and clasp is that?


----------



## dlen

I have been the proud owner of an Orient star GMT for just over a month. It looked to be keeping accurate time unlike my m-force which runs at +8 per day.
Set it accurately to check and after two days it have not lost or gained a second.

It looks stunning too. 

Sent from my NX505J using Tapatalk


----------



## buyingtime

SilveradoTim said:


> What band and clasp is that?


+1...I'd love to try that out on mine.


----------



## buyingtime

I've had my white Star Seeker for almost 4 years, and it has just never caught on for me. It was meant to be my office watch (and only GMT in the collection), but after wearing it on/off for a month or two, I found myself always wearing my Ray instead (that I bought at the same time for MUCH less). It is indeed a beautiful watch with some great features, so I'm not sure why I can't seem to enjoy it like I have so many of my other Orients.

I do think the band is just ever so slightly narrow for the overall look. Maybe a different band like pictured above will transform it for me. Of course, then it won't have the same classy look and overall versatility. Idk, I'm just lost as to what to do with this one. Maybe I should just sell it and start a grail fund...


----------



## asmd

mitchjrj said:


> Outstanding watch in every respect. Wore it over Christmas (white and red seemed appropriate) and constantly marveled at the depth of design. I would prefer if the movement were a true GMT (i.e. ability to adjust hours independently) but that aside it's a beautiful watch by most metrics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got the same white one. i do find the time a little hard to read sometimes, otherwise, its a lovely piece.
I really love that strap and clasp...

Where is it from?


----------



## cabfrank

Probably a good idea. Get something you love and wear instead. You could get another Ray in a different color, a Flight or a Bambino, and have cash left over for straps if you want.


----------



## fearlessleader

mitchjrj said:


> Outstanding watch in every respect. Wore it over Christmas (white and red seemed appropriate) and constantly marveled at the depth of design. I would prefer if the movement were a true GMT (i.e. ability to adjust hours independently) but that aside it's a beautiful watch by most metrics.


I don't understand... The Orient Star Seeker that I have *IS* a true GMT in that I can adjust the GMT hand independently to any hour that I want. As I recall, you pull out the crown one click to set the date -- turn it the opposite direction and it sets the GMT hand. I don't have the manual handy and didn't find one online. I'm sure, though, that there must be a youtube showing how to do it.


----------



## joeytjchen

fearlessleader said:


> I don't understand... The Orient Star Seeker that I have *IS* a true GMT in that I can adjust the GMT hand independently to any hour that I want. As I recall, you pull out the crown one click to set the date -- turn it the opposite direction and it sets the GMT hand. I don't have the manual handy and didn't find one online. I'm sure, though, that there must be a youtube showing how to do it.


I think what he's getting at is that a true GMT has to have hour hands and not GMT hands adjusted independently, e.g. The rolex gmt master II is said to be a true GMT.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader

joeytjchen said:


> I think what he's getting at is that a true GMT has to have hour hands and not GMT hands adjusted independently, e.g. The rolex gmt master II is said to be a true GMT.


Sorry, I still don't get it. The Orient Star GMT has hour/min/sec hands with a 12 hour dial, plus a separately settable GMT hour hand with a 24 hour dial, plus a 24 hour movable bezel so that you could actually have one local 12 hour time setting plus TWO 24 hour settable times. Sounds like what I'd call a true GMT to me.


----------



## buyingtime

fearlessleader said:


> Sorry, I still don't get it. The Orient Star GMT has hour/min/sec hands with a 12 hour dial, plus a separately settable GMT hour hand with a 24 hour dial, plus a 24 hour movable bezel so that you could actually have one local 12 hour time setting plus TWO 24 hour settable times. Sounds like what I'd call a true GMT to me.


Maybe read up on the movements a bit. From what I understand, the Rolex GMT II has truly independent local and GMT sets. The best way to explain this is that when you change the local time, the GMT hand is not affected. With the Star Seeker, the GMT hand is tied to the local time/movement and will move anytime you change the time. If it's DST (in one of your time zones), you'll have to make 2 adjustment on the Orient. I do not believe that is the case with the Rolex GMT II. The Rolex can do 3 time zones as well, btw.

EDIT: better explained as the local time is a slave to the GMT time, as opposed to GMT time being a quickset (and a slave of the local)


----------



## buyingtime

I'll go further to say in theory GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) NEVER changes. Of course, that doesn't mean you can't flip-flop or use the GMT hand for anything you want on your watch. However, if it's being used for true GMT, it should never change. When you travel to a new time zone and have to adjust your local time, you will always have to go back and adjust the GMT offset on the Orient (because it's just a quickset). Once again, that is not the case with a 'true' GMT. Just trying to give you a few different looks at this. Hope that helps.


----------



## cabfrank

True GMT schmoo GMT. I'm sure it functions perfectly adequately, and as stated, can be used for multiple time zones.


----------



## buyingtime

cabfrank said:


> True GMT schmoo GMT. I'm sure it functions perfectly adequately, and as stated, can be used for multiple time zones.


I don't think anyone is stating that it doesn't function adequately or is even inferior but rather highlighting an interesting distinction in what some might call a true GMT watch. Hopefully fearless better understands what that difference is now. Some people (especially WIS) appreciate these kinds of details.

One could say movement schmovement as well, and at some point, that sort of 'opinion' makes his/her presence on a watch forum quite the hypocrisy. At the end of the day, we're all here due to a shared appreciation of the details and distinctions of different watches and hopefully TO LEARN. #allwatchesmatter


----------



## cabfrank

I just think it's kind of off base the keep critiquing and pointing out the perceived negatives of watch that someone else owns, and really likes. It does exactly what he wants it to do. Why keep telling him a Rolex does it differently? He likes his.


----------



## buyingtime

cabfrank said:


> I just think it's kind of off base the keep critiquing and pointing out the perceived negatives of watch that someone else owns, and really likes. It does exactly what he wants it to do. Why keep telling him a Rolex does it differently? He likes his.


Well, the original 'critique' (accompanied by A LOT of praise) was made by someone who owns the watch. I also own the watch and was simply trying to clarify what the original comment was referring to...since fearless asked twice now and 'still didn't get it'. Almost all GMTs are quickset these days, and as I stated previously- I don't think anyone is saying it's inferior. Depending on how you're using it, either setup can more useful than the other.

If providing clarity to a repeatedly asked question by those who own the watch themselves and understand the question is 'off base', please tell me what base your comments are 'on'...other than to disregard the entire purpose for which we come to a forum like this. :roll:


----------



## cabfrank

The entire purpose then, for coming to a forum like this, is for exposure to your enlightenment regarding all things GMT? My bad. I didn't know.


----------



## buyingtime

You know what- let's just blow off everyone who is searching for some kind of understanding because YOU aren't interested in it. Better yet- let's troll the discussion with comments of no value and criticize those that offer input! I gained almost everything I know (not that much) from these forums over the years and am exceedingly grateful to those that offer informative posts. Sure seems like you're the one with some off-base agenda here. If you don't care, don't have anything of value to offer and don't even own the watch, why interject? :think:

To everyone else- I apologize for the derailment of my last few posts. I didn't initially realize I was dealing with some kind of troll while discussing details of my watch. o|


----------



## cabfrank

I'm pretty sure you shouldn't be calling people trolls. I don't think you qualify as a judge of that. Your post is a non sequitur. I'm glad you're exceedingly grateful to those that offer informative posts. The poster who "didn't get it" probably disagreed with you. Stop trying to enlighten and educate. My agenda is to tell you to stop trying to enlighten and educate. Your opinion is not the only one. Also, seriously, relax.


----------



## fearlessleader

buyingtime said:


> When you travel to a new time zone and have to adjust your local time, you will always have to go back and adjust the GMT offset on the Orient (because it's just a quickset).


Thanks. I'd always seen people differentiating true GMT as only being whether you can set the GMT hand independently from the local 12 hr hand which you can on the Orient.

I just saw the fact that changing 12 hr time also changing GMT hand as just being inconvenient.


----------



## mr_raider

Been looking for GMT and this caught my eye. How is the quality and finish?

I have an Orient flieger which has held up well over 5 years but it's a sub 300$ watch. I also had a yellow mako which went to crap in a year. 

How is the build compared to a Swiss company like Hamilton or Longines. Im also looking at the Christopher ward trident GMT as an option though the style is different.

Also, has anyone dealt with creation watch in Singapore? I live in Canada.


----------



## buyingtime

fearlessleader said:


> Thanks. I'd always seen people differentiating true GMT as only being whether you can set the GMT hand independently from the local 12 hr hand which you can on the Orient.
> 
> I just saw the fact that changing 12 hr time also changing GMT hand as just being inconvenient.


No problem...took me a bit to sort out the confusion when I first learned of the nuances as well. The terms true and real are kind of ridiculous when simply referring to an independently adjustable 12 hr hand. It's not like the original GMTs were setup like that, so I'm not sure why people tend to use them in that manner. Probably a result of marketing. Unfortunately, there's no clear nomenclature for the distinction, and it always seems to confuse/stir up debate when people refer to it.


----------



## buyingtime

mr_raider said:


> Been looking for GMT and this caught my eye. How is the quality and finish?
> 
> I have an Orient flieger which has held up well over 5 years but it's a sub 300$ watch. I also had a yellow mako which went to crap in a year.
> 
> How is the build compared to a Swiss company like Hamilton or Longines.


I think it's pretty darn good and tough to beat for the money. Also, I've had really good reliability with all of my sub $300 Orients, and I've worn them much harder than everything else.

If I'm comparing my Star Seeker to my Hamiltons, I might rank it just a notch below on overall build.


----------



## clarosec

I love mine. It's probably #1 for wrist time for me. In fact for day to day stuff I'd say my 3 Orients get more wrist time than everything else combined.

GMT function works, but it is mildly annoying having to reset it when you switch to a new local time zone. Like I say though, mild inconvenience only. It still did the job when I was in Austria, my wife was in Japan, and our daughter was in Canada and I wanted to figure out who to call and when!

However, given that many people will use the GMT hand to track 24 hour time only, it's no big deal having it slaved to local time. You can just as easily re-set the inner chapter ring to track another time zone. Lots of versatility, pretty to look at, very accurate. My one beef with it is the 21mm lugs. Really? couldn't go to 22? All these 22mm NATOs lying around and I can't use them on the Star Seeker. Although that just proved to be an excuse to buy another half-dozen watch straps...


----------



## Rayoui

Just picked up something new.


----------



## gerrit75

Rayoui said:


> Just picked up something new.


Good choice!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipmiester

Couldn't resist this stunning...









Sent from my LG-H950 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmibaton

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Excellent pictures!


----------



## CHIKAN808

Have owned this one for about three years, in addition to about a dozen other JDM Orients (I lived in Japan for many years), and this one is my favorite. I actually got the "lesser" version with the Cyclops on it, meant for international markets, at the KIX Duty Free--upside to that, I only paid about $400. I tell people often and honestly, for the money, you simply cannot beat an Orient Star, particularly the higher end models. I'm flying into Osaka next month and I'm planning to pic up a beautiful Orient Star Retrograde (will post pic) while I'm there. You can bring them in stateside for about a grand; I can get them in-country for about $700; and I'd pit this particular model against any Swiss luxury brand costing $2k-$3k any day of the week. Absolutely stunning.

You can't go wrong with Orient Star.


----------



## vtns

fearlessleader said:


> I just saw the fact that changing 12 hr time also changing GMT hand as just being inconvenient.


It allows you to adjust both time at once (after watch has been stopped or such). Otherwise we have to adjust two time separately.


----------



## hopscottch

Want this model so badly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

mft4 said:


> A few more pics of my precious;-)
> View attachment 1442066
> 
> 
> View attachment 1442068
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408249
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408250
> 
> 
> View attachment 1408251


Dang those are sweet shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch

Pakz said:


> You can get some rather decent macro shots for cheap!
> Get a extension ring (the cheapest on eBay still do the job), a fix lens with a manual aperture ring, and you're set.
> Here are a few shots I've just done with that setting (what I had before purchasing a real dedicated macro lens: cheap extension ring, vintage 50/1.7 lens... and a tripod -you sort of need them for macro work ;-) )


Wow. Pro shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

cabfrank said:


> The entire purpose then, for coming to a forum like this, is for exposure to your enlightenment regarding all things GMT? My bad. I didn't know.


Actually, Google directed me here specifically because I was trying to find out if this watch was a "true" GMT. You may not care but certain people (including myself) are only interested in a "true" GMT specifically because of how it functions.

Thanks, buyingtime, for clarifying.

Nice watch, btw, but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## fearlessleader

Drudge said:


> ...pic, no text...


I've been toying with swapping out the barely fitting bracelet for a strap. I hadn't measured it yet, so... what size did you get and were there any difficulties swapping out the bracelet (e.g. curved spring bars)? Did you just happen upon the brown strap? I'd been thinking maybe blue might go with the silver "better" than black or brown... ???


----------



## Leaynad

I just bought the black dial version and hitched the Hirsch pilot strap onto it.
i must say it looks absolutely gorgeous on leather. 

Kudos to the guys that gave this brand a chance! 
Thanks for inspiring me.


----------



## asegier

Leaynad said:


> I just bought the black dial version and hitched the Hirsch pilot strap onto it.
> i must say it looks absolutely gorgeous on leather.
> 
> Kudos to the guys that gave this brand a chance!
> Thanks for inspiring me.


Funny we have similar tastes. I just bought my Star Seeker last week in white dial. I've kept it on the original Metal strap cause I've been having difficulty finding a leather strap to suit it (and I think the size is also funny? I can't recall if this specific model has one of the funny 21mm sizes).


----------

